# Intraoperative Parathyroid Hormone monitoring



## ljones88 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi all, 

We have a physician trying to obtain pre-cert for a parthyroidectomy. She is asking for the cpt code for Intraoperative Parathyroid Hormone monitoring. I'm at a total loss.


----------



## DrJ (Aug 25, 2016)

If I am understanding you correctly, that would be a lab test.

After the suspected adenoma is removed, the patient's blood is drawn and sent to the lab.  If the PTH level has dropped, you know you removed the adenoma and surgery is over.

Who is the 'she' asking?

Not sure why ins co would be asking the surgeon about this since it nothing he does.

Talk to hospital lab and billing folks.

If the doc is asking, they are likely referred to intraoperative monitoring of the recurrent laryngeal nerve.  Most ins co stopped paying the operating surgeon for that fee/code years ago.


----------

